# Convert swf to animated gif?



## yomark (Dec 18, 2009)

Is there any freeware out there that converts .swf files to animated gifs?


----------



## Natobasso (Dec 24, 2009)

If you created the swf using flash you can simply export to animated gif. If you didn't create the swf from an fla file (flash) you could screen capture each pane and recreate an animated gif...not breaking any copyright rules of course.


----------



## yomark (Dec 27, 2009)

I create swf's in Illustrator (convert layers to frames). My only software for creating gifs is Imageready.


----------



## tonbak (Dec 31, 2009)

Though it costs a bit I recommend SWF to GIF Converter, I never have a problem with it


----------

